# It took 3 years, but today my artist was launched to over 700,000 ON BOOKCROSSING!



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I cannot believe it has finally happened. After a long wait and a lot of work, the LAUNCH is today. My illustrator, artist and dear friend and extended family member AIME SACREZ, has just been launched on the VERY huge and popular site called BOOKCROSSING. His art is featured on the latest bookcrossing label, a very BIG thing for ANY artist to achieve. I'm mentioned too. I actually set up the promotion and was determined it would happen, one day. Today is the day. Of course shortly they will send out their bookcrossing email and that will have his label right at the top, how great to have so many people see your work at once. 

Here are some links to the label with the art by Aime. I am so very very happy and proud. We have waited a long time for this and I am delighted.

Not the day to have a migraine on, but oh well.


http://www.bookcrossing.com/newscontent/544 (this site may only show to members of the bookcrossing site, so if you cannot see this one, try the one below!) 

http://www.bookcrossing.com/artists/sacrez

http://www.bookcrossing.com/artists
here is a copy that we were sent about a year ago, an initial printing because they have now changed the spelling of 'traveling' to the more widely accepted version 'travelling'

*here it is, one small label, so much work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










if you scroll down this page, you will see the other labels that have been featured and the previous 26 artist to be chosen for this site in the last 7 or so years.

https://secure.bookcrossing.com/sto...t=15&ph=&keywords=&recor=1&SearchFor=&PT_ID=1

Aime painted this a few years ago now and it's interesting to note, he had to paint a picture that he knew would be scaled down to the size of about 2 postage stamps. That is apparently not easy.

I am relieved, joyful, happy for him and I finally can say, 'I've done it' - I have fulfilled a promise I made to Aime's Mum when he was 15 - I said before I died, I would make sure that the world got to see Aime. This is it. I've DONE IT. His label will appear in second hand books which are left for other people to find, like a treasure hunt and his label will go on and on into the future as more people read the book with his label in, and then release it again, in a public place for someone else to find and so on.

For those who do not know what bookcrossing is about, you can go to the homepage or read the link below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BookCrossing

love and light
Susan Macauley

PS - a thread has already started on BC and the comments about the label are all so WONDERFUL. It's a happy happy day.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh and after this launch, I am 'officiallly' retiring from the pc and except for a few hellos here and on ST, I will be vanishing, taking down ALL my sites and having a very long rest, a few years at least.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he sure does good work and must be a well-taught and talented artist, but I think you might need to a few more hellos here than you seem to be planning!

Pidgey


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, he sure does good work and must be a well-taught and talented artist, but I think you might need to a few more hellos here than you seem to be planning!
> 
> Pidgey


*Did you end up getting a copy of our book or did you decline it back when I wanted to thank some of you folk! *

Aime trained at what is known as the 'best art school in the world' in Florence Italy at just age 16! 

I am so proud to know him and to have been his online contact for the last 10 years or so, I just handed that title back to him now he is online at home. He was always somewhere painting, Scotland, Italy, I couldn't keep up with him. So I kinda became his contact. He is a dear and wonderful friend to me and I am so very happy that I met him one day when he was 11 years old.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very well done, Susan! You are a true and dear friend to Aime, and I so admire you for following through with your promise .. but .. I know you .. and I can't imagine you not doing so.

As Pidgey posted, you best be planning on being back here on P-T at least now and then .. we need our Spoggy fixes, Rat Pack fixes, and who knows what this coming season is going to bring to you and David! 

Be well!

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you Terry. I have been like a plane in a holding pattern for months and months. Waiting and waiting, though that is to be expected with these kinds of projects. But after the last 100 copies of our book (which we held back and are now OFFICIALLY AVAILABLE FOR SALE) ARE SOLD, I won't have any more merchandise and the Spoggy book is years in the future for us, so there is a chance for me to do what I want SO much to do, to vanish and catch up with other things, my home, our garden, reading, my prayer life and so on. I actually do not enjoy being on the pc and it hurts my back and my eyes.

So I had made the decision about 6 months ago that I am going to vanish.

That said, these pages WILL REMAIN

the ID Spoggy page - that will stay up forever
the youtube site with the 19 videos I left up as view only

So you see, you can still get a Spoggy fix if you need one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

theAussie said:


> So I had made the decision about 6 months ago that I am going to vanish.


I do understand, but I'm gonna miss you and so are countless other people. You have a good rest, and if you need us .. we're here.

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Of course I will miss you all so much - *a very great much*, but I will uphold you all in my prayers each night and when it gets unbearable, I will pop up to say G'day. Of course with all my birdies, I will show up on ST, how can I not with my big group and I always like to keep up to date on anything to do with their care.

Thanks Terry (HUG) xxxx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Susan,

Thank you for sharing the wonderful news about your artist friend, how absolutely wonderful.

God bless you for all you do and I hope you do return from time to time to share with us.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Susan,

Though I suspect I may have missed you before you disappearance... just wanted to let you know that I am so glad to have gotten to know you through this board... and to thank you for sharing insights to your life and sharing Spoogy with all of us  

Congratulations to you and Aime - what a fantastic honor for him and a wonderful opportunity as well.

I suppose I will have to check in on ST from time to time to see how your family is doing... can't do without my Tasmania fix every now & then 

My prayers will be with you for better health.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Susan, I'm very happy you were able to complete your project of getting Aime in the spotlight. He is, truly, a wonderful artist.

You know we will miss you and I wish you good health and happiness and may all your dreams come true. You are an inspiring person and I'm so pleased I have had this opportunity to know you. 

God bless, my dear.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dear Susan,

As my "family" members have said, "meeting" and "knowing" you through our site has been absolutely delightful!!

Aime is, indeed, QUITE THE TALENTED ONE!! LOVE the expressions he draws!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

I can completely understand about using the pc and how draining it can be, at times. 

I also hope that you will be able to pop in to say G'day whenever you can. YOU WILL BE MOST WELCOMED AND WE WOULD BE DELIGHTED!!

Wishing ALL THE VERY BEST, dear Susan...don't forget..."nothing is impossible, only unknown"...and I know you are not one to say "never."

WITH LOVING HEALING THOUGHTS AND HUGS TO YOU, DAVID AND SPOGGY, I REFUSE TO SAY GOODBYE, BUT, simply: TILL NEXT TIME 'ROUND... 

Your admiring fan,

Shi and her fur and feathers gang !


----------

